# dog wristbands/sweatband things



## xxsarahpopsxx

We have recently just started competing Geordie at agility and she is doing fantastic. However we are just back from a show today and just after our last class we noticed that she has ripped her dew claw. She used to be constantly ripping them and we learned that by keeping them short she didnt rip them and we have had well over a year of no incidents. However someone mentioned today about the wristband things that dogs can wear which help protect the dew claws (really would prefer not to have an operation to remove them at the moment for a few reasons) however i cannot seem to find any online. Does anyone know where i could get some? I will be using vetwrap for the time being but would be much less hassle if i could just slide a pair on as opposed to fight here to put the vetwrap on (unsurprisingly she can be titchy with her paws).


----------



## speug

I've heard of people using stopper pad protectors like they use for flyball

had a quick scout round ebay and came up with these

DOG STOPPER PAD LEG PROTECTORS - FLYBALL AGILITY RACING | eBay

There seems to be some debate about whether or not all judges will allow your dog to wear them when competing but might be worth a try for training anyway


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx

thanks those look ideal. will def look into getting a pair of those tomorow depending on what the vet thinks when we see him if he thinks that we could avoid having an operation on it


----------



## Maistaff

My dog is always pulling his dew claws, drives me insane. I normally vet wrap him up but have recently ordered boots from USA which cost £13 delivered

Here is the link

K9 Skid Boots for Flyball Dogs

If yu are competing in agility i have heard that not many judges like dogs to wear these boots. I know people that do use them but it might be worth while asking the judge before hand their thoughts


----------



## speug

from what I've heard (admittedly not necessarily the most accurate info) if you can get your vet to give you something saying your dog has problem claws and should wear protection, most judges will be happy as it is obviously then for a medical reason and not to make them more aware of where their rear feet are etc. so not to gain any advantage over those who don't wear them (other than the advantage of not needing vet's treatment after every run)

don't just take my word for it though - I don't compete yet myself so it's very much hearsay from me. Maybe someone more experienced or possibly a judge (hint, hint!) could confirm or deny?


----------

